# Oto pregnent?



## chuby (May 4, 2009)

I have 2 otos 1 of witch had grown a lot bigger than the other one about 2 months ago. Recently however that one has become really round could it be pregnant?


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

it kind of just looks fat.. there's a possablity that it is egg laiden, but it dosnt look like it yet, healthy eating is never a bad thing


----------



## chuby (May 4, 2009)

:lol:True, but if that's so, why is the other one so much smaller? 
I have been feeding them less than when I had them in my old 20g, (their in a 29g now). I also have some guppy's I am holding temporarily in the tank and their some hungry SOB's.:chairI hate guppy's!)

If it doesn't have any young, do you think it's safe to say that the "fat one" is a female?


----------



## chuby (May 4, 2009)

This morning I found them exhibiting the the signs of spawning. 
The little one going after the bigger one, if anything I think it's safe to say they are definitely NOT of the same sex.;-)


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Excellent!! keep us posted


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

i have 6 oto's i love the fish tbh and they are egg layers right ?


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Otos get fat after eating alot...whether it be processed food, veggies, algae...etc. The rounded bellies means they are eating and healthy! Doesn't mean your other one isn't though....could be that it hasn't eaten as much. Otos are shoaling fish....so they will follow each other and hang out together. I'm thinking that its just full...not full of eggs. 

And yes, Otos are egg layers.


----------

